# Porcelain Beauties: favourite nude lip combos?



## kimmy (Jan 24, 2007)

so i know for us paler ladies, a nude lip colour is hard to come by because...well, most brands just don't make light enough nude colours! so what are the favourite (MAC or non-MAC) nude lip combos of all you lovely fair skinned girlies?


----------



## redambition (Jan 24, 2007)

i don't tend to wear nude lips because it makes me look like i either have no lips at all (they're small and kinda thin to begin with), or like i'm dead. the whole looking dead thing is big problem for me, because i can achieve that look too easily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I tend to go for "natural" lips if i don't want to emphasise them. things like slicked pink lip gelee, brave l/s, lust l/g, that sort of thing.


----------



## asphyxiad0ll (Jan 24, 2007)

I also tend to go for natural lips, especially because I tend to do more dramatic eyes - Burt's Bees chapstick is my staple for everyday. However, sometimes my natural lip color is actually a bit much in comparisson to my eyes, so I do tone them down a bit with a neutral lipstick. 
My very favorite is Sephora metallic lipstick in #26. It's a sheerish, shiny honey color that works with my pale complection, and also works with the gold/yellow undertones in my skin, since I'm a natural blonde. My main priority for a lipstick is *moisture*, which is hard to find, so I was thrilled when I found this. It's only $10, and it's wonderful for the price. It also has a light, grape bubble yum kinda taste to it, so I like that.


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_ the whole looking dead thing is big problem for me, because i can achieve that look too easily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here...only its more my arms and hands that look like they belong folded up in a coffin...a little blush and I look semi-not dead in my face...so haha...

as for lips...yeah...just a plain lipgloss/balm type thing...

I was looking for a nude lipstick the other day and all of them are like BROWN....obviously brown...and I am not brown...I am white white white white...especially in the winter.  

I like the nude-esque look from just having some lipbalm on....I like the bodyshops lipbutter in nut-butter...kinda a shiney pale lip.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 24, 2007)

I have Hug Me. In the lights at MAC, it looked like the perfect nude. Not so. It's oddly dark for me. The closest I get to a nude lip is Ample Pink Plushglass...I'm still hunting for a good lipstick that isn't too dark or too light. Eh.


----------



## Shavwi (Jan 24, 2007)

when I'm going for a nude look I use MAC's CHerish lipstick with a bit of FLorabundance lipglass on top to lighten it up a bit. I also add lots of bronzer to keep the nude color from washing me out.


----------



## sharyn (Jan 25, 2007)

I use clear lipgloss and a wee bit of Politely Pink to just add some shimmer. Everything else shows up dark on me (yes even nude colors)


----------



## maxcat (Jan 25, 2007)

Jubilee is a great all-purpose nude for the ultra whites - it's got a bit of plum in it that takes the "brown" away.


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 25, 2007)

Blankety is a good nude on me, or Viva Glam V. 

I don't really do nude though... If I want to go really nude I just put some clear lipglass on, because my lips are about the same colour as my skin naturally anyway....


----------



## Padmita (Jan 25, 2007)

I recently discovered Estée Lauder Sweet Lychee and it's a perfect pinky nude on me, slightly lighter than my lips but not enough to wash me out. And I also love L'Oréal Blush Scarlett, which is a little peachier! Not combos really but I love both as nudes on their own...


----------



## Vennie (Jan 25, 2007)

I 2nd Jubilee.  This is the perfect true nude for me to go with smokey eyes when I don't want pink lips.  if I want to *punch* it up I can just add different lustreglasses like Instant gold or love nectar


----------



## Ambi (Jan 25, 2007)

My lip look is usually just light brownish pink lipliner on my [whole] lips and clear lipgloss on it, looks very natural but not too light, I tend to lick my lips so much I'll just eat away the lipstick so lipliner is much cheaper in my case ;]


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 25, 2007)

I like Cedar LL with C-Thru lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 26, 2007)

I gave up on the nude look because I, too, look dead to the world.  However, sometimes I'll go with a veeeery pale pink and put a little gloss over it (by a little, I mean a swish with my lipbrush on the gloss and dab just a touch over the pink).  Seems to give me that "nude but natural" look, especially when I use jellybabe over the pinks.


----------



## jenii (Jan 26, 2007)

Usually the nude lips do wash me out a lot, but I found that NARS Belle De Jour doesn't do that. It lightens up my lips, giving them a nude look without making me look like a corpse.


----------



## Ella_ (Jan 26, 2007)

I cant really do a nude lip, my lips are just too heavily pigmented. I guess dreamy lipglass is the closest I can get to a nude colour, or just a cheap e.l.f lipbalm stick.


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 27, 2007)

i like a bit of moisturecover NC20 and levigate/blur it


----------



## liv (Jan 27, 2007)

I tried Blankety at MAC, and I wanted to get it, but my sister said it washed me out.  So I'm still looking.

Milani's Crystal gloss in Secret is a very pretty color, though, milky beige, and the pink of my lips peeks out a little, so it isn't too pale.


----------



## DoeEyedGirl (Jan 27, 2007)

My lips are very, very red naturally so I have to be careful when doing a nude lip. I use colors like MAC Blankety or Viva Glam II becaue they have more pink in them and Beurre lipliner. I use a lip brush so that it doesn't look chalky. Then I top it with florabundance, c-thru or underage with a brush again. I make sure that I am wearing blush, contour and highlight so that my skin looks amazing and not "dead".


----------



## user79 (Jan 28, 2007)

15 Minutes l/s

or

Babied Liplacquer are my fav nudes.


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 29, 2007)

I like wearing Hug Me l/s with C-Thru l/g, or C-Thru alone, it makes nice nude lips.

Ample Pink plushglass is a nice one too. 

And my new love: RIMMEL "East End Snob" vinyl lip. It works so well with dark smokey eyes.


----------



## GothicGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

I think nude lips are so ugly! I know they´re very big in the USA, but man, do I think they´re tacky...When I want natural lips, I go for rosy tones. Like Midimauve l/s, and similar ones.

By the way, before anybody says something, I wasn´t trying to offend the nude fans, I know there are many. And the reason why I wrote about it in this topic is: if it´s so difficult for the other pale girls to find a good nude lippie, or if they´ve tried it and it didn´t work, the rosy tone may be an alternative.


----------



## MorningGlory (Feb 4, 2007)

The whole nude lips thing just doesn't work for me.  I tend to use a rosy color to prevent looking like I am dead.


----------



## sharyn (Feb 5, 2007)

I just got Benefit Her Glossiness Lipgloss in "Didnt hear it from me" and it is a really natural, light peach color. I use it alone without any l/l or l/s and it goes with pretty much everything


----------



## ViVaMac (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello, 
there my best nude lip but they are not really nude lip, these colors give some color on lips (i hope that's clear ^^)

In MAC 
Lipstick : VivaGlam V, Tempt me, Midmauve
Lustreglass : Ornamental (sheer colour in reality, really pop my face)
Lipglass : Enchantress

In Urban Decay 
Firecracker in Pen (cheapper and better than Stila)
XXX shine gloss in Carney, Quickie ...
XXX mini pot : wicked, sin, ...

Burt's bee colored labello.

I love makeup'eyes so i prefer when my lips are more soft ^^

Real "nude lip", put foundation or concealer on mouth, then put on clear gloss, if you're not look dead, and voilà, les vraies lèvres nues


----------



## Morgana (Feb 10, 2007)

for me my favourite nudes are:

Entwined (it came with naturally eccentric, and its similar to hug me I heard, if looks too bold for you you can just sheer it by putting less!)
Soothing beige tinted lip conditioner (perfect nude lips and moisture!)
velvet teddy for matte nude.

I also love elegant peach lipglass but was LE too... or flutterby. Any lustres you can easily wear, and subculture lipliner is same colour than my lips wich are quite pale, thats perfect for glosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




try the plushglasses they are very sheer and feel so nice on the lips!


----------

